# In America for 6 weeks, want to go back right away?



## Sven (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

I've just spent six weeks in the US. I returned to the UK on the 25th of November.

I hope to return on the 28th of December for a further long stay.

Do you think this will be a problem with the friendly folks at customs?

Last time I went through hell with an interrogation and full bag search.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's really difficult to say. Everything depends on the impression you make with the customs agent you encounter. Main things are the purpose of your visit - if you're too evasive or have a reason that sounds like you might be tempted to overstay, you'll have problems. Then there is the issue of how long a "further long stay" is. Better to have a definite term in mind and a return ticket to back it up.

Basically, you have to consider the job of the customs agent. S/he wants to make sure you have a valid reason to be coming back, that you aren't planning to overstay your "welcome" and that you have a home somewhere else you need and want to go back to. Make the agent's life easy, and you may have a simpler time of getting through.
Cheers,
Bev

PS Don't take it personally. I've got a US passport, but lately I get something of a full interrogation when I go back for even a short visit (I guess triggered by my saying that I live outside the US). They haven't yet searched my bags (whew!) but I won't be surprised if one time they decide to do so.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Sven said:


> Do you think this will be a problem with the friendly folks at customs?


Back-to-back visits and the third degree last time. If you want me to consult my crystal ball, it's telling me most possibly.

Best to spend at least as much time out as in as a very minimum.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> PS Don't take it personally. I've got a US passport, but lately I get something of a full interrogation when I go back for even a short visit (I guess triggered by my saying that I live outside the US). They haven't yet searched my bags (whew!) but I won't be surprised if one time they decide to do so.


This is an interesting one. CBP's manual is out there on the web thanks to an FOI request, albeit with large portions removed. However, it's very clear on the US citizen front: once the officer has determined someone is a USC, the interview is over.

I'd drop a line to my congressional representatives if they were getting overbearing. Of course, most of the offices are being flooded at the moment with citizens getting sexually assaulted by the TSA!


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2010)

From your experience what would you recommend?

Go back at the end of Jan? Or have a return ticket booked for two weeks after i land then change the flight later?

Or apply for a specific tourist visa?

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Sven said:


> From your experience what would you recommend?
> 
> Go back at the end of Jan? Or have a return ticket booked for two weeks after i land then change the flight later?
> 
> ...


There's no perfect solution. But it helps to look at it from the point of view of the CBP guy who decides whether you're coming in or not. 

He is told that every visitor is a potential immigrant. It is up to the immigrant to prove that they're not intending to immigrate. The CBP guy's also worked since he left school. He gets two weeks holiday a year, and takes it in America. You've just had a 6-week vacation here and are looking to take another one a couple of weeks later. See how the CBP guy just doesn't get it!

Under no circumstances apply for a B2 if you qualify for the VWP. You will be rejected, and then you'll have a red flag next to your immigration record as well.

If I were you, I'd not be looking for another US visit before Easter.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> This is an interesting one. CBP's manual is out there on the web thanks to an FOI request, albeit with large portions removed. However, it's very clear on the US citizen front: once the officer has determined someone is a USC, the interview is over.


Hasn't been the case in my case for the last, oh, two or three years at least. I always enter on my US passport and have the landing card filled out nice and neatly with all the "correct" answers.

Used to be they would start to ask me how long I had been outside the country, but in the last couple years, they hone right in on the line on the form that asks what country you're resident in. At that point, I get asked what I'm doing in France (to which I usually respond that I'm married to a French guy) and then they ask if I work, and when I say yes, what I do and what kind of company I work for.

I'm usually not at my best after a 7 hour flight when my body clock thinks it's late night or early morning, but I've learned that if I don't give them pretty specific answers, they kind of jump on the detail questions. It really kind of caught me off guard the first time, but now I've learned the drill. I have no desire to play games with these folks. (Well, unless I have stashed some chocolate or other edible goodies in my luggage. But I don't do that these days since I don't have my Dad to smuggle in the goodies for...)

I don't place much faith in "contacting my congressional rep" these days. When I was in AARO I discovered that most Congressional reps won't look at correspondence that isn't postmarked from their district, and to contact them by Internet you have to give a valid street address in their district. I hope the folks who bought my old house enjoy all the junk mail they got from the Rep after my last futile attempt to contact her!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Hasn't been the case in my case for the last, oh, two or three years at least. I always enter on my US passport and have the landing card filled out nice and neatly with all the "correct" answers.
> 
> Used to be they would start to ask me how long I had been outside the country, but in the last couple years, they hone right in on the line on the form that asks what country you're resident in. At that point, I get asked what I'm doing in France (to which I usually respond that I'm married to a French guy) and then they ask if I work, and when I say yes, what I do and what kind of company I work for.
> 
> ...


Frustrating!

Found the link BTW: http://www.ilw.com/immigrationdaily/News/2008,0513-cbp.pdf


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Are you visiting for vacation or business? What is the real reason? 

I always try to be friendly with them and stress how happy I am to finally be home and safe. They are after all human and also families too and jobs they have to be at.

The last time I was picked to open all my stuff. I told them that is no problem just make sure you put it back inside and close it properly as after a 13 hour trip I can not deal with repacking my suitcase. I also I asked why they picked me and they said it was random. they picked every xth person on line.


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2010)

theresoon said:


> Are you visiting for vacation or business? What is the real reason?


I've met a wonderful young lady out there, the reason of my trip is love.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

theresoon said:


> Are you visiting for vacation or business? What is the real reason?
> 
> I always try to be friendly with them and stress how happy I am to finally be home and safe. They are after all human and also families too and jobs they have to be at.
> 
> The last time I was picked to open all my stuff. I told them that is no problem just make sure you put it back inside and close it properly as after a 13 hour trip I can not deal with repacking my suitcase. I also I asked why they picked me and they said it was random. they picked every xth person on line.


It is random and also depends on how you obtain your ticket. They pulled me out of the line once (I was leaving the country) to check my stuff and when I asked why, the TSA guy said it was because I purchased my ticket online and some tickets purchased that way are flagged for follow-up.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sven said:


> I've met a wonderful young lady out there, the reason of my trip is love.


OK, that complicates matters a bit. Admit that on entry and you're almost guaranteed a shake-down. It depends a bit on how you are supporting yourself during these visits to America to see your lady-love, because the longer you stay, the greater the suspicion that you're working under the table or otherwise evading proper payroll processes.

You might want to consider having the young lady come to visit you now and then.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2010)

Well if it helps anyone else reading this I flew back in on New Years eve, I didn't have any problems whatsoever, the friendly agent asked me only a couple of questions. A stark contrast to the last customs officer who was unnecessarily rude and gave me a full interrogation.

Now my last question is, my passport got stamped "WT" until the 31st of March 2011.

Can I stay until the 31st of March? Aren't you allowed 90 days within a 12 month period? Because if so I was in the country 6 weeks from Oct 6th until Nov 23rd 2010.

Just trying to keep things legal and above board! I certainly don't want to upset them with an overstay!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sven said:


> Well if it helps anyone else reading this I flew back in on New Years eve, I didn't have any problems whatsoever, the friendly agent asked me only a couple of questions. A stark contrast to the last customs officer who was unnecessarily rude and gave me a full interrogation.
> 
> Now my last question is, my passport got stamped "WT" until the 31st of March 2011.
> 
> ...


You can stay until 31march ...if you ticket stated that date when you arrived ...the VW rules require you have a return ticket on arrival ... 
but it unlikely anybody will check ... you cannot really exceed 180 is any year safely


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are in the US on WVP?


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes I am here on the Visa waiver program, if that's what you mean?


----------

